# Suche Wildstar Gäste pass ;)



## Kill_You_Raspberry (5. August 2014)

*Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Grüße ihr Lieben, 

Wie der Titel schon Sagt würde ich gern Wildstar antesten, nur Leider Spielt in meinem Freundeskreis keiner das MMO. 

Vlt hat ja einer nen Gäste pass Übrig und braucht ihn nicht. 

Würde mich Freuen  

Danke schon mal!! 

Mfg Tobi


----------



## pphs (5. August 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

was bietest dafür?


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (5. August 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Ein Nettes, Aufrichtiges und Ehrliches Danke


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Das ist eigentlich etwas für unseren Marktplatz.


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (5. August 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich etwas für unseren Marktplatz.


 
Okay Wusste ich nicht, da Andere hier in diesem Unterforum auch schon danach gesucht haben. 

Mfg


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher. 

Ich frag mal nen Mod, nicht das du Probleme kriegst


----------



## Kill_You_Raspberry (5. August 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Danke dir!


----------



## Thorwallace (9. August 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Moin zusammen!
Ich überlege ernsthaft mir das Spiel zu zulegen, würde es aber auch gerne vorher mal anspielen 
Also falls noch wer nen Gäste Key rumoxidieren hat, würd ich den sehr gerne nehmen 

Danke euch!


----------



## AleksIngame (3. September 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Moinmoin, ich betreibe seit kurzem einen eigenen Privaten Blog und um mal ein wenig aufmerksam auf mich zu machen verlose ich morgen drei Gästepässe von Wildstar.
schaut doch einfach mal vorbei  http://aleks-ingame.com/
Einfach unter Wildstar schauen und nen Kommentar da lassen 
Grüße AleksIngame


----------



## Zoozel (21. September 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Huhu, 

ich suche ebenfalls einen Gästepass, falls jemand noch einen über hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.

@AleksIngame leider konnte ich keinen Kommentar bei dir hinterlassen, habe es öfter probiert...


----------



## AleksIngame (23. September 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Problem geklärt, Nachricht war im Spamordner gelandet


----------



## haudegen16 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gäste pass *

Falls noch jemand einen Key hat, wäre ich froh, wenn er ihn mir überlassen könnte  Möchte das Spiel auch gerne mal testen aber möchte nicht wieder nen Fehlgriff landen und dann die Kohle umsonst ausgeben.
Weis auch net warum die nicht endlich mal die Trial Version für alle frei geben, sofern ich das richtig gelesen habe, kämpfen die doch eh mit hartem Spielerschwund o.O


----------

